# Lookin for feedback/ideas



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you've been following Goags thread about attending the ICRBE (Int'l Custom Rod Building Expo), it kinda got a little sidetracked. Sorry Goags I really did'nt mean to hijack, it just kinda happened.If I could swing it, I'd be there when the gates open. But an idea was brought up about that really interested me. Possibly having an informal get together with fellow rod builders in our neck of the woods to exchange ideas, maybe some "how to" demonstration, show off your work, BS a little or whatever.. Maybe April/May '08 or whenever. I think there's alot of rodbuilders in our area that would attend something like this. I'm more of a brain surgeon than a promoter. And I don't know a d*#n thing about brain surgery. Since a good portion of us (myself included) build as a hobby, I'd like to meet and learn from some of the pros in our area of the country. Would you folks attend something like this? Anybody have any ideas/suggestions? Know of a place where something like this could be done? Read the thread mentioned above and there's been some good ideas and generous offers from some 2coolers that aren't even close to the coast or Texas for that matter. Thank you Putter Parpart and Sewerratking. I know of a number of local custom rod "artists" that might be coaxed into the "how-to" demo idea. Right now, just throwin' some ideas out there. I have no idea how to arrange something like this, so, if you're interested, chime in with your ideas/suggestions. Shoot, take the ball and run with it...........Again, sorry Goags


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I attended a gathering of rodbuilders several years ago organized by Andy Dear of Lamar reel seats. We met at Allstar Rod manufacturing facilities. We were given a tour of their factory from the hand rolling of blanks to putting the final thread coating on. It was very interesting. We also had a rep from Flex-coat and Pac Bay that demonstrated their products. I think there was two more reps their but I can't remember for sure. Allstar fed us BBQ and beer. A lot of us brought rods to view and talk about. I got some great ideas.

I would be very much interested in another gathering. It would be nice to have it at a rodmakers facilities that makes their own blanks but I don't know if any one in Texas does. I was told that American Rodsmiths makes some of their own blanks but I don't know for sure. I would be willing to call and ask. They might even be willing to host a gathering. Pg 452 give me a call if you want me to call. My number is 979-418-9093. or send me a PM.
PFD


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I also attended the last gathering at Allstar. One place that comes to mind to hold a meeting is FTU on I45. RodCrafters, which is now Custom Rod Builders Guild, once held a seminar in Austin sometime in the 80's. The attendance was not good enough for them to come back to Texas. I attended that meeting and really learned a lot. If we had a meeting here in Houston I would be interested in attending.
Cheers, Ellis


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Any where*

Anywhere would be cool here in Texas for me. Long drives and friendly folks. Mr Mendiola ask Camille Null at FTU if they would be willing to sponsor an event, I'm sure maybe flexcoat and others along the coast line would attend. But all in all It would be fun, even better if we could get Doc and Putter down here, let em work on there Tan.(jK) guys. It would be a pleasure meeting some of you folks. Eddie


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

FTU was the first place I thought of. Since they're one of the only retail outlets (for rodbuilding supplies) with a place big enough, I would think they might be receptive to the idea and they hold various type seminar/workshops there anyway. I believe that they had a introductory rodbuilding presentation not too long ago, however I did'nt attend or hear much about it. But even if they were'nt interested, maybe a local community center or something. I don't know any of the mngt./owners to contact, so if one of you guys do, contacting them would be a great help or let me know who to call and I could do it. Fishtoys, Isn't there a Cabelas around your area and if so, do they hold workshop type events? Know anyone to call and ask? It would be great if it could be held at one of these places and the possible vendor reps. that a prospective host could invite. But, like Mary Lou (mlv) said, it does'nt have to be a sponsored deal for us to get together. She was the one who came up with the idea after I'd posted a "I wish there was something closer than the Big Show" post on Goags ICRBE thread. Just lookin for ideas and tryin to see if there would be enough interest. Like I said before, I have no idea how to get ball rollin or even if there's interest in this. But,you never know til'ya ask. I work at my real job 50-60 hrs. a week (there's that 4 letter word again) so the amount of time I could devote to this is somewhat limited, but with some 2cool help, maybe we could put something together. I think it would be fun to meet some of you folks.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Site Suggestion.....*

A number of years ago, the Flexcoat Co.sponsored a informal get to gether, it is located outside of Austin....Roger was a gracious host.....I can call them today and see if they would be interested a GTG there....
Personally, I would like to be closer to the coast...so I can go saltwater fishing afterwards....

MaryLou


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I have conversed with alot of you guys on this and other sites for awhile now and would welcome the opportunity to meet some of you.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Possible GTG site.....*

Gentlemen.....
I called Roger ( Flexcoat)..this afternoon to ask him about hosting our informal GTG....and he said, he would consider hosting the group...I also told him, it would be either in April or May.....
Let me know,what you all think......

MaryLou...:texasflag


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

MaryLou, Since I don't know any of the main contact folks at FTU, I just sent a rather lengthy e-mail to the "contact us" address on their website. If I don't get any sort of reply, I'll visit them this weekend. I need some stuff anyway.Face time is always better when your begging. lol.They hold workshops there often for things like kayaking and fly fishing so maybe we'll get some response. Keep your fingers crossed and I'll keep everyone informed. Thanks....Jim


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am all for it, anything I can do, just let me know, I will be offshore the whole month of April, so May sounds great for me..Thanks Chris


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Rodmaster. You know what we are trying to do here so any ideas /suggestions are welcomed. Like I said, just kinda testing the waters to see if there's enough interest. I think if a place to have it was a sure thing,then it would make it a more realistic idea. If someone like FTU were to get onboard, they could possibly bring alot to the table, like a place and maybe some manuf. reps. Mary Lou is working the same angle with Flexcoat co. If nobody offers anything up, there's no reason we still could'nt have some sort of get together. But we'll see what happens. I myself am flexible about "when". May sounds fine for me also. Keep it in mind and post up or PM if you have any ideas. Thanks....Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Take a crack*

642 I'll take a crack at calling FTU today, sorry for not responding sooner 48 to 55hrs of work also here. Cabelas would be a nice place to meet also in Buda Tx, Flex Coat is not far from that either. Maybe Roys bait and tackle or Castaway in Corpus Christi Texas. I'll respond first chance I get. Eddie


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Just to let everyone know...I did receive the "contact us" email and have talked it over with the powers that be - Danny Meyer. It sounds like a great idea. I will work with Danny to see if we can get enough interest from the manufacturers and let you know as soon as we get something going. No promises, but I hope we can get something put together by February. Ya'll will be the first to know!!!

Please feel free to contact me directly at [email protected] or send me a PM.

Camille Null


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

There it is folks. From Camille's (Mrs. Let's Go) e-mail response to me, she sounded pretty interested. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

You can also count me in, I looked at the Rodbuilders Expo really hard and just couldn't justify the expense since I do it part time. I would be willing to help anyway possible. Danny Meyer is a stand up guy-hope it goes through.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been asked to pose the question...What are you looking for at this event? Seminars, meet & greet w/local builders, face time with manufacturers?? The more information you can give me the better we can plan an event that matches what you are looking for. Please feel free to call or email me or Danny ([email protected]), 281-481-6838.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes to all of the above. Maybe some time and demo for the beginner as there are always questions on here concerning the basics (general overview, guide selection/placement blank actions etc.) But also time devoted to some of the more detailed aspects for the more experienced builder. I'd be especially interested in the decorative wrapping.( tiger wraps, weaving, spiral rods, marbling, Intricate crosswraps). What do you think folks? The Lady with the plan wants to know. Now is the time to chime in. I would especially like to meet some of you folks so if nothing else, meet and greet for sure. Thank you very much for giving us an ear Mrs. Let's Go.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Those that have them could bring some of their rods for the rest of us to admire. I find I get all sorts of ideas from seeing and admiring others work.

If needed, I would be more than glad to help out!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I also PM'd Mont to see if he had any ideas about a place where we could meet. He did and it sounded great if things don't pan out.(and even if they do) I'm going to try to go by FTU one evening this week or Sat. for sure. If Danny or Camille are there ,maybe we can discuss it a little bit. I think the show and tell with some of our work is a great idea. Maybe I'll just look at others work and see if I even want to take mine out of the truck. lol. For now,d4rd, just forward this info to any other builders you know. Especially about ideas or suggestions relating to content of a possible expo/demo show at FTU. Pass them on (via e-mail) to Danny or Camille at FTU (adresses posted above) or forward them to me and I'll make sure they get brought up. And that goes for any and all that might want attend something like this. Any info I get (regarding progress with our possible hosts) will be posted asap. ..... Oh yeah, btw, my new Custom Powerwrap supposed to be here Friday. I can't wait.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Great Deal*

First let me say thank you to Camille and Danny at FTU for having an open mind and allowing some of us folks have a show and tell, so to speak. Jerry, MLV, PG 542, and Mr Mendiola it would be an honor meeting and greeting ya'll and other builders also. Just set a date now. Great Deal. Ed.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

If anyone has a Wonder Weaver I would sure like to see one in action. I have a hanging weight loom that I made myself. It works great but I am limited on the size of my weaves. I would be happy to bring it if someone is interested. I will bring a few rods also.
I sure hope we get this thing going, I really enjoyed the last one I went to.
If I can help out in any way please let me know.
PFD


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to Andy Dear at Lamar Rodbuilding products and he said to keep him informed and He would come and bring products if He can. He said even if he could not come he would send some products and promo items(Hats, stickers,etc).

PFD


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm watching and enjoying seeing this build; I sure hope that everything comes to fruition for all of you. This will be something that you'll all remember for a long time. Kudos to all who help out and attend!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds Great!
Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Im in, Not a builder yet but very interested in giving it a go.. Gota set something up with a few of yall to watch and learn, and an informal gtg would be great

Thomas


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Thomas, I'm currently waiting for the stuff to come in for a 7' popping rod I'm fixing to build. If you want, since your here @ Bayou Vista, I'll let you know when I get started if you want to come by and check it out.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Hey Thomas, I'm currently waiting for the stuff to come in for a 7' popping rod I'm fixing to build. If you want, since your here @ Bayou Vista, I'll let you know when I get started if you want to come by and check it out.


There you go, folks. That's the kind of folks on this board and why I'm so pumped about this deal. Meeting some of you guys would be a blast. Texxan1, If you think you might have an interest in rodbuilding, a little bit of time invested looking over the shoulder of an experienced builder, will teach you more than some of the resource materials out there. Get the books and vids, but when you actually see the process firsthand, it will lessen the learning curve. I'd take him up on his offer....patfatdaddy, I'm with you on the wonder weaver. I haven't tried a weave yet so a weave demo is high on my list of things to see.Tiger/holo wraps too. Right now, like I've been tellin everyone, any ideas or suggestions on content should be forwarded to [email protected] or pm Mrs.Let'sGo([email protected]). Even if you don't have any suggestions, but would still enjoy an event devoted to our craft, e-mail and let'em know that you're interested. Thanks to all and pass it on to other builders who might not be 2coolers. ....Jim


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*W-o-w !!*

Hey Everyone.....
This is going to be great..!!!!....I would be willing to bring some of my Western Diamondback rods, perhaps even the Croc Rod...for a lecture on how to handle snakeskins....
Will also bring rattlesnake skins scraps sections, for those who would like to try this....
Wooo-Hoooo !!

MaryLou...:texasflag


----------



## texagg (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm in ....as a novice something like this would be great. Big props to FTU


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Since it looks like I'll have to work Sat. (there's that 4letter word again) I'm going to take off a little early Thurs. and go by FTU. Need some stuff anyway. I'll see if its possible to meet with Danny and Camille. Camille asked that any ideas or suggestions be directed to Danny Meyer ([email protected]). This is'nt a done deal yet folks. From a business standpoint, I would imagine this is no small project in relation to scheduling, organization and logistics of it all, as well as how it may affect their normal day to day operation and business. Let's keep that in mind too. In the meantime, let Danny know what you'd like to see.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I had eye surgery this morning to remove a really bad cataract. It got so bad that I could not drive to FTU or visit my son further down I45. Hopefully by the time this thing comes together I will be able to drive down there. I would really like to meet some of you folks in person. I could bring a couple of samples of weaves that I have done and a couple of patterns.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ellis, I bet you recover just fine from the eye surgery...I'm guessing lens implant? I need you there so you can tell me how you use PCStitch to make your patterns. Get well! Jerry


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Jerry, 
Lens implant is correct. I am going to have to brush up on PCStitch and take notes. I haven't made a pattern in several months. I ran out of rods to build. I have all of the material but no one to build for. I stay busy tying flies.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Goags said:


> Ellis, I bet you recover just fine from the eye surgery...I'm guessing lens implant? I need you there so you can tell me how you use PCStitch to make your patterns. Get well! Jerry


 Let's see. Eye surgery in the morning and back on 2cool in the evening. Yep, I'm with Jerry on this one.I bet you're gonna be just fine. I need you there for a little different reason. When it comes to weaving, so far I've learned how to spell it. lol. I need to see some demo. Been meaning to do alittle research on it(books,vids) just never had the time lately. I'm one of those that, if I read about it, maybe I'll grasp it. Show it to me, and I got it. Anyway, best wishes to'ya Ellis.....I going to try to visit with the folks at FTU today. I'll let ya'll know how it goes......Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Yes Sir*

Yes Sirs', I sure would like to see a demo also Ellis, I grasp at something shown to me than having someone explain it in Spanglish,(lol). A speedy recovery to you Mr Mediola and looking forward to meeting all. Eddie.

p.s. I sure do hope this sticks.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Meeting At FTU*

I met with Camille and Danny yesterday (both super nice folks) at FTU and both are very receptive to the idea of a expo/demo show to tie in with an upcoming rodbuilding components sale. If (and it's still if) this thing proceeds, a tentative date would be the 3rd wknd. of March. A couple of the major points discussed were: In order for this thing to happen it has to make good business sense for them. After all it is a business and with it go alot of responsibilities for promotion and logistics. The point is, if they proceed with this thing and only 15 people show up, it does'nt make much business sense. So, one thing we need to do on our part is to ( and this is important) relay to either Camille or Danny if you'd be interested in attending such an event. I would hope that alot of folks are interested and are just watching for date to be posted. If you don't chime in with some sort of response, there may not be a date. On that same note, Camille is going to try and post a poll to gauge the interest level. Watch for it and please respond. Second major point, and this is only if the previous point is resolved; What can we bring to the table as far as demonstration/ instruction exhibit and how much time would be necessary for each demo. Not so much for in depth details but a solid over view of a particular technique or idea. Mary Lou (mlv) has been in touch with Camille and has offered to do a how-to on her snakeskin work. Thank you mlv, I would really enjoy seeing that. I'll Be PM'ing some of you folks to maybe call in some of the offers of help. FTU has a room set aside from the retail floor for just such demos. What would you be willing to demonstrate at such an event? Let'em know. [email protected] or [email protected] Even if you would'nt want to demonstrate anything but would still like to attend something like this. LET THEM KNOW or PM me and I'll relay it.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Pg542......
Thanks for the wonderful update !!.....lets hope the gas prices will settle down by then.... 
I don't have a clue how to get around in Houston...and also will be looking for a motel to stay in....it's about 300 mile drive for me...any suggestions on a motel...???
Also,we need to post a blurb on Rodbuilding.org.....


MaryLou....:texasflag


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Mary Lou
I posted this on rodbuilding.org and it was pulled by Tom Kirkman. He said that since FTU sold rod components that we would have to pay a sponsor fee. I told him that we weren't even sure it was going to be at FTU and FTU was just mentioned as a possible site. He said I could repost and just leave a contact number instead of mentioning FTU. I haven't reposted yet but I would be glad to if you want.
I also e-mailed Andy Dear of Lamar Fishing Products, He has some unique tools and reel seats. He said that he may not be able to attend because his wife will be having a baby around that time but he would send some products for viewing and some promo items like hats and stickers etc.
I do weaves using a homemade hanging weight loom. It is sort of crude compaired to factory made looms and the wonder weaver but if think some one would be interested I would do a demo.
If you need to call me my cell numbver is 979-418-9093
PFD


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Patfatdaddy.....
I would be interested in seeing your homemade loom....I want to get into weaving....don't have a clue how to start.....
If you want, I would just place a generic blurb on the robuilding forum....I am sure word will get around....
Let me know,if I can help you anyway.....


MaryLou...:texasflag


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Again, count me in and let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

This is my first post to you folks down Texas way. Up here in Wisconsin we have a gathering at the St Croix Rod Factory. We do it every year in August. St Croix lets us build our own blanks. I also got out to Charlotte a few years ago to that gathering. Last Spring I went to Lamiglas in Washington and met Doc and Putter. If you want some Yankees to come down I could maybe do some publicity for you. I am the editor of the RodCrafters Journal with a national following of about 850 members. I think the rod building community needs local events like this just to meet each other and become friends. If I can help let me know. Doc and Putter can vouch for my character. You can also advertise your event on our website.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

First off, welcome to 2cool mrrwally. I've heard about the St Croix gathering and seeing the process and making your own blank would have to be fun. Doc and Putter visit here frequently, but we were hoping you could vouch for them. lol. This idea came about when another 2cooler(Goags) asked if any of the local builders were going to Tom's "Big Show". Anyway, an idea was posed about having a local informal meet and greet gathering somewhere around our region. I"ve been talking with the folks at our local retailer for components and supplies (Fishing Tackle Unlimited) about possibly hosting something a little larger, maybe with some manuf. reps. and demonstration. At this point we are still trying to gauge the interest level to see if it's feasible, business wise, meaning, is there enough interest locally. If things don't pan out with the good folks at FTU, we still will probably have a local get together, just on a smaller scale. It's sort of a catch22. It's difficult to gauge interest level without reaching all of the regional builders and I'm sure not all builders around here are 2coolers. On that note, I've posted on a couple of other fishing related sites locally, saying that if anyone was interested in learnig about or furthering thier rodbuilding talents, let the folks at FTU know directly. Later today ,I'll touch base with them and see how it's going. I myself, am just a hobby builder so learning and seeing different techniques is really on my "to do" list. Thanks very much for your kind offer and stay tuned. Something IS going to happen, we just don't know what yet.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey Mrwally.....
Welcome to Texas and 2coolfishing....I sent you a email...

*GO PACKERS !!...*


MaryLou...:flag:


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Ron, good to see your post and extending your hand to help with this. 

I was going to say, "Doc, who is this mrrwally guy?" but figured that wouldn't git'r'dun worth a hoot...

Ron is a retired school teacher who has spent MANY years mentoring children on his own dime through teaching them a wonderful pasttime: rod building. I have never met another person who gives so much of himself and asks for nothing in return. 

When Stan Grace, Doc and I decided to make the Kustom for Kids rod each year, it was to help this guy's kids out by furnishing rod blanks and components so the kids didn't have to come up with any money to learn their first build on. We figured it was the least we could do when he's spending so many hours helping children out.

So, for all you 2coolers, meet Mr. Ron Walter of Wisconsin; better known as grandpa Wally.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Welcome Mrrwally!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Putter, mrrwally has kindly offered to spread the word about what we're trying to do here, to regional members of CRBG. I guess as of about an hour ago, I can include myself in those regional members. If you've been following the progress, you've probably seen the poll posted by our prospective hosts. Thank you Camille at FTU. Let's hope there is alot of response. Again, thank you Mr. Walter......I sure hope Doc isn't driving his pickup around with a lawn chair for a drivers seat. If you haven't read his post on his Baja adventure, please do. Thanks to you all,Jim


----------

